# Samsung PN51E550 tv Flashing on/off



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Good Evening, 

Soooo got home from work turned my tv on and in 5 minute intervals the tv would flash off turn back on flash off again turn back on and would continue about every 5 minutes. Its never done this before I checked the cords, changed the outlet stll doing it


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I would try disconnecting all of the inputs from the TV, I had an issue once where my TV wouldn't turn on intermittently because I had a computer connected using a DVI-HDMI cable. I switched to a VGA cable and didn't have any problems. So it could be a device connected to it.


----------

